# Will Cockatiels Get Along With A Rose-Breasted Cockatoo?



## Karolina.S (Jan 27, 2011)

_For a while now I have been considering getting a Rose-Breasted Cockatoo also known as a Galah. Though this is something I don't want to do anytime soon, maybe in a year or two.

Anyways I was wondering if it would be possible for Cockatiels to get along with a Rose-Breasted Cockatoo, does anyone have any experience with this or even with other species of Cockatoos.

The Cockatoo will be in its own cage of course [ I would not be silly enough to put them together ] and most likely in the same room as my Cockatiel cage. Will it be a problem? Will they get along in the long run or should I just give up on getting a Cockatoo?_


----------



## Kiah09 (Jul 31, 2009)

Technically speaking and given enough room and lee-way, any Australian parrot can be housed/socialised with another Australian parrot.

My largest is a SC2 who has previously been kept in an aviary with Tiels until he killed one. 

The problem is that bigger birds wont be any more gentle socially because it's a Tiel or budgie or other. My Leo 'snapped' at one of my Tiels to tell him to get out of his way on the perch and happened to snap his neck.

I wouldnt recommend it. I'm just as cautious when allowing my IRNs and Conures to play on the gym even under my full supervision. I came across this a little while ago which will be helpful in your decision.

http://www.rationalparrot.com/zoosafety.html

Good luck


----------



## Kiah09 (Jul 31, 2009)

I should add, not to give up. If you have enough time and availability for a Galah as well as the Tiels then go for it. Just organise the playtimes approprietly.

I have 10 birds, all inside and in the same room. 5 Tiels, 2 IRNs, 2 Conures and an SC2.
Each have certain permissions and I take that into account when each are out. Several of my birds are clipped as they chose to fly onto the Toos cage when fully flighted which would end in massive injuries.

The Sun Conure socializes with the Ringnecks as they are of similar size and personality whilst my little Green Cheek is enthralled with two of the Tiels. The other 3 Tiels either come out as their own boy band or with their Tiel flock.

Again it's all fully supervised so no legs, beaks, wings ect are removed from bodies


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

We have a Galah, he has just recently turned 1 year old. He has already tried to go at our Lorikeet, as well as Cockatiels, he can't be trusted around other birds, so he is not aloud near them. I wouldn't risk it, they could badly injure, even kill a bird like a Cockatiel.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

It might just depend on the cockatoo itself. If you get one, find a cockatoo that is not really aggresive. I think then that might be fine.


----------



## jscottpaschall (Apr 18, 2011)

Large Toos are generally considered to be too unpredictable to socialize with other birds, especially those that are so much smaller like a tiel or a conure. Before getting a Too, make sure you're well aware of the commitment you're making. I know everyone is quick to judge the large Toos, but they really are very demanding birds. Check out www.mytoos.com for more information on the intricacies of Too ownership.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

In one case a galah and cockatiel got along so well that they made a baby together: http://www.talkingbirds.com.au/galatiel-php/world-first-galah-breeds-with-cockatiel-2 

This is a very rare and unusual case though, and you always have to be very very careful if you have large and small birds in the same room. Just today someone posted a thread telling how their cockatiel's toe was bitten by their African grey: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=24892


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

In one case a galah and cockatiel got along so well that they made a baby together: http://www.talkingbirds.com.au/galatiel-php/world-first-galah-breeds-with-cockatiel-2 

This is a very rare and unusual case though, and you always have to be very very careful if you have large and small birds in the same room. Just today someone posted a thread telling how their cockatiel's toe was bitten by their African grey: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=24892


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

In regards to the Galah/cockatiel mating.. Hmmm.. very interesting.. I really honestly have to say though.. I don't buy it. People are too creative these days. The article is too amateur and the pictures.. well you can do anything with pictures. I just have to play the scam card here.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's been reported in magazines like BirdTalk that the galahtiel has been inspected by outsiders and is absolutely for real.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

That is just amazing then. If that's the case.. then wouldn't there be a lot of different possible hybrids? Och.. I guess this is for another thread.. sorry about hijacking! lol


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Apparently no one else has been able to produce another galah-cockatiel cross, although there must be a lot of people trying. Apparently it's not an easy thing to do.

It's fairly easy to get several different types of macaw hybrid, and also conure hybrids, and in many cases the offspring are fertile. It's a serious problem that threatens to pollute the gene pool of the pure species in captivity.


----------



## Karolina.S (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the information. I have a lot things to think about now.

The reason I wish to get a Rosie is because they are a of a smaller size compared to a Sulfur Crested Cockatoo and also tend to make less of a noise. I have read somewhere that Rosie are also quite intelligent and learn quickly when being taught correctly so if introduced at the young age will tend to be less aggressive to other animals. That is why I'm hoping to get a young hand-raised Rosie from a very good breeder so I'm able to good through the stages of teaching her or him. 

I'm not just wandering how I can prevent my Cockatiels from getting onto the Rosie's cage, from what I have observed whilst having them, they don't really like birds larger then them. I currently have a Ring-Necked Dove who I found two weeks ago and they absolutely hate him and keep as far away as possible, I'm hoping this will be the case when a get a Rosie. I really don't want any body parts being snapped off. D= 

Maybe it would be best to have them outside of the cage at separate times to avoid fighting and maybe also buying another play gym just in case. Another thing to my ever growing list of things to buy when getting a Rosie. xD


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I'm not just wandering how I can prevent my Cockatiels from getting onto the Rosie's cage,


Landing on a bigger bird's cage is a major cause of lost toes and feet in little birds. The only way to be really sure it won't happen is to completely cover the rosie's cage when the tiels are out (which doesn't seem very fair to the rosie) or to let the tiels play in a different room with no access to the rosie's cage. Little birds have a natural tendency to land on the top or side of a cage, and the bird inside has a natural tendency to defend its territory by biting their feet.


----------



## Karolina.S (Jan 27, 2011)

_I thought of covering the cage as well but of course the poor Rosie wont enjoy being cut of from the surroundings. I read somewhere that you can put a perch or something on the top of the cage so if the cockatiels flies to land on the cage it goes for the higher perch not the cage therefore putting space between toes and beaks._


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A higher perch might work, but birds can be unpredictable and might have a reason for wanting to land somewhere else. And if the birds are clipped they might not have too much choice about where they land - they might not hit the spot they were aiming for.


----------

